# pet ducks



## ffion13 (Jan 28, 2013)

ive always fancied getting some ducks, and once ive moved into my house would hopefully be in the position to get some,
does anyone on here keep ducks? 
if so, was just wondering would it be ok just to keep 2 or do they like more company than that? 
also which breed (not sure if thats the right word) would be best for a beginner,
thanks


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

ffion13 said:


> ive always fancied getting some ducks, and once ive moved into my house would hopefully be in the position to get some,
> does anyone on here keep ducks?
> if so, was just wondering would it be ok just to keep 2 or do they like more company than that?
> also which breed (not sure if thats the right word) would be best for a beginner,
> thanks


 
my mum kept a pair of call ducks for years they can make quite good pets, they tame out quite well if you get them while they are still fluffy, to feed from your hand, if you stick to a schedual they will wait by their door to be let in every night, but if you live in a urban area make sure you keep their wings clipped, 5 primary feathers off one wing along the line of the secondary feathers is plently to throw them off ballance but allows them enough lift to not slam into the ground if they fall : victory: if you get older ducks they dont get as tame as to feed from ya hand but are still good pets


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

A pair is fine. If you wanted more they do well in larger groups too, but a pair is enough for company. Call Ducks are very nice, and small, which can be an advantage if size of enclosure is limited. Indian Runners can also be very good, also very friendly if well handled, and good layers as a bonus! Keep in mind that ducks as a rule are very messy and destructive, so take that into acount when planning your enclosure. Pond needs to be easily cleaned on a regular basis. a smaller bowl for bathing and drinking that can be changed even more regualy (at least daily) is also important. Grass and plants other than the most sturdy shrubs and trees will be quickly reduced to sticks and mud, so do not expect to have a pretty lawned and planted pen, unless it is very large, it won't last!


----------



## ffion13 (Jan 28, 2013)

was thinking of sectioning off a bit of the garden so they couldnt ruin it all, how much space would they need for 2 ducks? and are any more friendly/less messy than others?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi i keep ducks, i have 4 calls and 4 mandarins, i think you need to be aware unless you do keep them penned in they will mess up your garden!
I have breeding pairs, the call females tend to make more noise than the males so if you live in a residential area you may need to consider this. Only having 2 female calls its not too bad to be honest and its not like they are quacking constantly just now and again, its just something you need to be aware of.
As for my other ducks (mandarins) they are more a docile duck that can become stressed very easily they don't like being picked up really, but they are a nice duck.
As for the mess, obviously the more ducks you have the more poop there will be. The more space you can give them the better.


----------



## ffion13 (Jan 28, 2013)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Hi i keep ducks, i have 4 calls and 4 mandarins, i think you need to be aware unless you do keep them penned in they will mess up your garden!
> I have breeding pairs, the call females tend to make more noise than the males so if you live in a residential area you may need to consider this. Only having 2 female calls its not too bad to be honest and its not like they are quacking constantly just now and again, its just something you need to be aware of.
> As for my other ducks (mandarins) they are more a docile duck that can become stressed very easily they don't like being picked up really, but they are a nice duck.
> As for the mess, obviously the more ducks you have the more poop there will be. The more space you can give them the better.


hi we do live in a residential area but right opposite an allotment full of chickens and such, with a few rather noisy cockerels so don't think our two ducks would add much to the noise lol,
i do quite like the look of the call ducks as they're quite small, would i be being optimistic in saying as they're smaller there would be less mess? and do they like being handled much? i don't want to go picking it up and carting it everywhere lol but i would like something that would be happy to say on my lap on a nice sunny day or just be social towards us,
space wise, is there a recommended square footage ? just to have an idea, wouldn't want to look further into this and find its not possible due to lack of space.
would be really helpful if i could see your set up if you have any pics  
also sorry for the million and one questions, but have never kept birds and trying to get as much information as possible


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Call ducks are very sociable, mine come into the kitchen every morning for there treats (i have lino down) so any accidents are easily cleaned up :whistling2: ducks do poop a fair bit and without warning, so having 1 on your lap can be abit dodgy, but im always in old jeans when im out with them anyway.
What sort of size enclosure were you thinking of, like i said the bigger the better as even just for a couple of ducks a small enclosure will get quite dirty.
As for their living quarters, ducks poop is quite high in ammonia and if not kept regularly cleaned out this can burn their eyes, so good husbandry is a must as is a well ventilated coop. They will also need to be wormed regularly,.
If you buy some that have not had their wings pinnioned (think right word) you will regularly have to clip them, which as i found when i first started keeping them is a task in itself, if you can imagine trying to hold a duck in 1 hand and clip carefully with the other, (easier if there are 2 of you of course lol)!!
There is a very good website called "Poultry keepers forum uk" lots of advice/help


----------



## ffion13 (Jan 28, 2013)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Call ducks are very sociable, mine come into the kitchen every morning for there treats (i have lino down) so any accidents are easily cleaned up :whistling2: ducks do poop a fair bit and without warning, so having 1 on your lap can be abit dodgy, but im always in old jeans when im out with them anyway.
> What sort of size enclosure were you thinking of, like i said the bigger the better as even just for a couple of ducks a small enclosure will get quite dirty.
> As for their living quarters, ducks poop is quite high in ammonia and if not kept regularly cleaned out this can burn their eyes, so good husbandry is a must as is a well ventilated coop. They will also need to be wormed regularly,.
> If you buy some that have not had their wings pinnioned (think right word) you will regularly have to clip them, which as i found when i first started keeping them is a task in itself, if you can imagine trying to hold a duck in 1 hand and clip carefully with the other, (easier if there are 2 of you of course lol)!!
> There is a very good website called "Poultry keepers forum uk" lots of advice/help


aww bless :flrt: im deffinately leaning more towards call ducks, they seem the best option, what do you feed yours? i read you can buy feed from farmer stores and such, what about treats? 
ill have to go up my house and measure out the area where i think i would be putting them so i can work out run size.
and thanks ill have a look at that forum tonight


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Yeah you can buy duck food from most country/farmers stores


----------

